# The American Sniper Association Spotter Program



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Brian K. Sain

Military and law enforcement sniper teams normally consist of at least two operators-a shooter and a spotter. Often, both are fully trained snipers, with alternate roles to assist and sustain one another throughout an operation. The spotter handles communications, logistics and provides cover if a threat appears, while the shooter focuses on the primary objective. Realizing that unforeseen threats to a sniper's survival come in different forms, the American Sniper Association decided to assist operators who may be having difficulties long after the echo of their shots have died out. It was this small team concept that prompted the acronym for the SPOTTER program. In this instance, SPOTTER stands for Sniper Post Operational Team Tactics for Emotional Recovery.

The program comes on the heels of the highly-successful Police Sniper Utilization Report, published by the American Sniper Association, in 2005, and was formed to assist snipers who have been involved in combat or critical incidents. Many snipers (both military and law enforcement) have taken shots that were absolutely necessary to save lives. However, their lifesaving success, on behalf of others, can come at an emotional cost to the snipers themselves&#8230;in the form of PTSD. PTSD (Post Traumatic Stress Disorder) is a normal human reaction to a highly abnormal or traumatic event and may manifest itself in varying degrees, depending upon the individual and circumstances.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/health-fitness/articles/1665026/


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweeeeeet.


----------

